# Say Hi to the Newbie!



## GGs (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi misfit
Welcome to the site im new myself only a week or so.Have fun and get back to riding it will help with your studies


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Misfit 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

welcome!  my hubby and I were just in Canada for a cruise- beautiful place!


----------



## jl07 (Jun 29, 2009)

i'm new too  
hiyaa  
how old are you ? 
how long had you been riding for ? x


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Ha ha welcome
Glad you decided to join..I think you will be able to help these boards a LOT--considering you are probably one of the smartiest horse ppls I know. 

<And to everybody on here> [BELOW]
Don't take offence to Misfit in any way--If she sounds offencing it's probably just her style of writing. She means what she writes and you all need to understand that. She's not trying to be rude and such--she's just down-to-earth. She's one of the smartest horse-related people I have "met"--so a good idea would be to LISTEN and LEARN from her rather than getting all offensive. I haven't really noticed anybody getting real offensive because of something someone said, but I expect it shouldn't be too much of a problem...We are all horse-people and we are all on here because we love one thing--horses. We are NOT on here to try and start fights and to prove others are wrong. We are all on here to HELP each other and our horses. The sooner people get that in their thick heads the better.


----------



## Misfit (Jun 29, 2009)

jl07 said:


> i'm new too
> hiyaa
> how old are you ?
> how long had you been riding for ? x


I'm 17 (turning 18 this year) and been riding since I was 9. Only get to ride 2X/week when I'm riding though, which really sucks.

Sunny: I love how you feel I need to come with a warning label. I'm not that bad.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Misfit said:


> Sunny: I love how you feel I need to come with a warning label. I'm not that bad.


^^ Ha ha. I was considering not doing it because it might be offensive to you, but I figured probably EVERYONE needs a "warning label". Nope. You are not bad at all..I really only did it because there are not many blunt-styled writers here so I thought I'd give them a heads-up..Lol You are awesome. When I first "met" you at HC I was scared of you! LOL! On my TT bit thread when I said the idiotic words " TWH gait being in the mouth", and you replyed "Pardon?", it freaked me out! Haha..def not the answer I was expecting...You aren't terrifying..lol


----------

